# Ghost Town Gold (TV Show on Netflix)



## woods_walker (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey everybody!
Just got home from work and decided to take a look on Netflix to see if there is any shows that have to do with antique bottles or some general treasure hunting.  I came across a show called “Ghost Town Gold” and within the first 15 minutes of the show I see bottles at the first place the two guys stop at. One of the guys decides to dive down a well located inside a old bar and pulls out a few late 1800’s whiskey bottles. I thought that was pretty cool! Not sure what else this show will bring and there is only 6 episodes in the first season. It’s basically the same concept as American pickers. I have a feeling I might see some more bottles in upcoming episodes but will have to watch to find out. Either way looks like a decent show so far. Winters in northern Michigan can be long and not being able to get out and dig for bottles I spend most nights watching bottle videos on YouTube and now I’ve found this show to. I think a few people on here might find it enjoyable to watch so I wanted to share with you guys!






Unlike get-rich-quick schemers who have felt the fever of a modern-day gold rush, Brit Eaton and Scott Glaves dig for priceless treasures of another sort, and it doesn't require a sluice box or trommel. The Old West aficionados explore dusty ghost towns, abandoned mining camps, industrial graveyards and antiquated farmhouses -- all preserved and primed for picking -- in search of collectible artifacts from a bygone era. The thrill of the hunt drives Eaton and Graves -- who have been collecting and selling western memorabilia for more than a decade -- to old boom-then-bust towns, where the characters they meet are as interesting as the stories behind the relics they find.


----------

